# Air compressor



## f15097 (Dec 27, 2007)

I have a Sears 3hp 15 gal. compressor. I turned it on the other day and it runs but dos not build up any pressure. I can feel air coming out the top. It sounds like it has water in the tank. i opened up the valve underneath and couldn't get any water out of it. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

If air is coming out of the intake filter, you have a stuck or worn out reed/check valve


----------



## f15097 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Reed valve*

How do you un-stick or repair a reed valve? The air comes from the plastic cover on the top of the compressor. Thanks


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

If the air filter goes into the cylinder head, remove the cyl head, be careful with the gasket, and it will be reusable. The cheaply made chinese compressors will have two rectangular plates (loose) in two milled slots. If the slots are worn oblong, the compressor is history. If not, clean and lube with a light oil (any air tool oil will work fine) reassemble and go


----------



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

Hey I just repaired my compressor. I could not figure why there was no air build up? 
The line going into the tank was broke at the brass conection. this was hard to spot. The fitting broke at the flarred end.
deck hand


----------

